# Cockatiel hour



## Squawkz (Oct 7, 2012)

I think I originally saw this as an "I Can Haz Cheeseburger" pic, but this one is a little different.


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

I've seen one with the same picture that says "yes I have a drinking problem. My legs are too short!"


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

LOL. That's hilarious.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh my! Hahaha!


----------



## sardonic smile (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

^ lol! love it.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

That......is........so...........funny!!


----------



## sardonic smile (Dec 5, 2012)

not a cockatiel but I love this one lol


----------

